# visa - sponsoring company



## KATEANDSAM (Nov 3, 2008)

hi, do i have to work for the company who sponsor my visa? or could it be my boyfriends company? 
thanks everyone x


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

An odd question. Your employer would be your sponsor. Whilst theoretically another company could sponsor you, why would they do so if you aren't working for them? There are costs in obtaining residency and a work permit.

-


----------

